# solution for tally 5.4 in win xp



## Akshay (Oct 18, 2005)

most of the ppl come across errors n prbs when using tally 5.4 in xp. the sol. to this is to disable all ur antivirus and firewall s.w prg b4 u click the tally icon. this works coz as per some ppl logic behind this is tally continuosly keeps on updating files as entries are made and realtime scanners also access the same file but prb occurs when AV and tally prg are trying to access the same file at one time and memory error appears. (I dont know why this doesnt happen with other prgs). Plz let me knw if the logic is rite but this seems to work. Also lowering ur resolution will help in overcoming prbs with tally 5.4


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 18, 2005)

What you are suggesting to make Tally 5.4 work in WinXP obviously isnt true. We have a licensed Tally 5.4 Multi User Copy and even with the latest Release update you cant make Tally show it as a registered copy in the program even when you have  the tally lock on the parallel port. I have contacted their customer care many a times and they say its not possible. So even if you have a registered tally 5.4 , the program still runs in Educational Mode. If there is any other workover to make Tally 5.4 work as a Registered Copy I would be very happy to know that because thats the only thing that keeps us away from upgrading our office computers as i wanna get rid of Win 98.

Only option is to upgrade to their newer versions which have compatability with Windows XP.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 18, 2005)

No Akshay! I dont think your logic is right. I am presently using Tally 6.1 but had been using Tally 5.4 till some time back. I always had Antivirus and Firewall installed in my computer, but never did I face the kind of problem you mentioned. As you said, accessing of files also happens in other softwares, the same is done with Tally. There is no exception in the way the processor handels the files in Tally. So come out of your mis-conception that Tally files are handeled differently or an Antivirus can create problems with working in Tally...


----------



## mako_123 (Oct 19, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to make Tally 4.5 run on XP


----------

